# IHS: 3D Home Market ‘Thriving’



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HomeMediaMagazine


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This article reminded me of something my statistics professor used to say in college, "you can make the statistics say anything you'd like".

It seems to me that they are making something out of very little. Maybe I'm being too much of a glass half empty kind of guy on this though. I don't know of maybe one or two people personally who even have a 3D display. :dontknow:


----------

